# Best Way to repair visible drywall seams/taping before painting?



## BPP (Jul 31, 2006)

What would you guys recommend repairing visible taping at certain drywall seams (this is mostly in the stairwell). The taping actually protrudes from the wall and the wall is painted/primed from when I originally purchased. Should I try to sand it down and then apply mud. Or would it be better to just apply mud and try to even it out. I guess another option above that would be to try to pull out the tape if possible and the retape/remud. I am a perfectionist so any visible taping would annoy me.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this a bubble, the edge of the tape or just thin compound?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's protruding like it was never 2nd and 3rd coated with mud, or protruding like it's peeling or popped up

For number one it would be better to put the 2nd and 3rd coats on and sand and prime
For number two it would be better to cut it out or pull it up
Then proceed to patch- or re-tape and mud it


----------



## BPP (Jul 31, 2006)

The drywall seam has a ridge that you can see and feel where they had taped. Its basically slightly raised and you can see horizontal line where the drywall was taped.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

sounds like it was sanded too much after it was taped. You may be able to just apply more coats, do you have the room to feather out the mud or are you up against an obstacle like another wall or molding or something?


----------



## BPP (Jul 31, 2006)

There is easily enough room to feather some mud. Thats what I was thinking about doing but wanted to see if try to sand it down and then mudding. Thanks!


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

If you are already seeing tape, definitley don't sand any more until you mud. Unless you have a little bit of paint that you want to take off before you mud, otherwise don't try to sand the compound spots if tape is already showing. I think a couple coats of mud will cover it right up and as long as you can feather it pretty well, you'll never know the differnece.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

J187 said:


> I think a couple coats of mud will cover it right up and as long as you can feather it pretty well, you'll never know the differnece.


I agree
That's what I'd suggest


----------

